# Serverzusammenstellung



## Chronix (28. April 2007)

Hi, hab hier im Forum ja schon mein Problem mit xampp geschildert und wollte mich der Sache mal von einer anderen Seite nähern und mir, statt wie bisher alles per FLickenlösung zu machen, einen vernünftigen Server einrichten.
Entsprechende Hardware habe ich hier stehen.

*Benötigte Funktionen:*

Webserver
php
cgi

MySql
File / ftp Server
Shoutcast oder sonstiger Radiostream
Torrent-Client zum Dateiaustausch


Sämtliche Funktionen sollen auch über das Internet erreichbar sein. (Zwischen Internet und netzerk steckt nen Router. Meine Frage ist nun wie ich den Server zusammenstelle. Habe bisher einen Win2k Server mit xampp genutzt und möchste das ganze nun aus was "vernünftiges" umbauen.

Welche Zusammenstellung ratet ihr mir für meine Anforderungen?
Das wichtigste ist sicher das OS, vornehmlich eine Linux distribution. Was meint ihr was bietet da den besten Kompromiss aus Bedienfreundlichkeit und besagten Features? Habe einen Linuxserver ind er Art noch nie Administriert, würde mich da aber einarbeiten.


Na dann hoffe ich mal auf Antworten^^


----------



## fUnKuCh3n (28. April 2007)

Hey, ich persönlich würde dir zu Suse oder Debian raten, ich nutze persönlich auf mehreren Servern Debian, dieses ist sehr Anwenderfreundlich, da du fast alle notwendigen Pakete mit apt-get installieren kannst. Aber sonst kannst du auch einfach Lampp nutzen...

Vorrausgesetzt du hast keine Top Ansprüche und musst net großartig Domains und co verwalten.

Wenn du alles aber von Hand installieren willst dann halt Apache2, Php5 / 4, Mysql, guten FTPD => proftpd find ich ganz gut.

Schau dir am besten mal diesen Link an: http://www.tim-bormann.de/?section=87

Stichwort Shoutcast:
http://www.webhostgear.com/396.html 

Stichwort Torrent:
http://www.tim-bormann.de/index.php?section=85
und als Webinterface vllt dann:
http://www.torrentflux.com

Falls du noch Fragen hast lass es mich wissen


----------

